# Florida Shows?



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Why don't we have a good amphibian and frog show down here in Florida? Where is our frog day? We have some great hobbyists down here. Daytona is garbage for frogs and amphibians these days.


----------



## djone2 (Mar 8, 2012)

Everyone is waiting for you to put it together...


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Bill when did you want to host this blow out?


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

markpulawski said:


> Bill when did you want to host this blow out?


It would have to be BYOB and BYOO (oxygen)


----------

